# help with feeding please.



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,
I would like to take noodle of dog food and feed her home cooked instead. I have been giving her boiled chicken and plain rice but not for every meal.
Can I feed her just that for every meal?
Will she get all the nutrition she needs from just that or should I be adding some vegetables?
Can I feed her that for breakfast or can she have something like oats and fruit, she loves apple?

I would really appriciate some advice on this, thanks.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I know cat53 was feeding max home cooked for a while. Our vet discussed it with me if jasper's tum didn't settle. She said i could feed cooked sweet potatoes, rice, chicken, peas and carrots. Perhaps call your vets they may be able to advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Could you be tempted by raw ??? x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I also discussed home feeding with my vet too but she said it was ok to replace a few meals a week with home cooked but not suitable for everyday due to lack of vitamins and minerals, however I will be looking into this further if my two go off Barking heads, I prefer the cooked idea to raw feeding if I'm honest if anyone knows of any good sites or books on home cooked I would be interested too. X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Could you be tempted by raw ??? x


Hi karen,
Is that what you feed?
Could you tell me a typical days feeding for your dogs pls?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This morning they've had green tripe, which stinks like a farm yard but the dog loooovveee,it's un bleached so not the sort that you would buy from the butchers, I buy mine from Landywoods, I've bought quite a lot and freeze it. Then they'll have a chicken wing for tea, most days they have a wing for tea, occaisional lamb ribs.They have a small amount of liver a week, heart once a week maybe twice, you can get these whole from tesco or chopped from morrisons, some sort of fish once a week, sprats, sardines, mackerel. Then the other meals I give ground down chicken carcasses which I get from the butchers, I make a veg mix which I also add. Many people don't add veg at all and say that the meat, organ and meaty bones are a balanced meal for dogs. Others state that veg isn't necessary. I'm not sure I've sold this idea as it sounds difficult maybe, but I enjoy feeding them this way I know exactly what they are eating, I know they enjoy it and feel that they are eating like dogs !! Raw feeding reduces allergies, better skin, better teeth. If you start reading up on it you may be swayed xxxx

http://www.landywoods.co.uk/

http://www.barfworld.com/

http://www.rawfoodvets.com/vets


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

You could also consider Natural Instinct, which is a mince of meat, bones and veg, and is nutritionally balanced and easy to serve etc.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/

Max has a chicken carcuss every day, which I buy from my Butchers. It costs me £2.20 for 14 carcusses. I put a cube of a veg mix inside it otherwise he tends to get constipated.

xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I primarily use NI but am looking at doing a bit more DIY to reduce costs.

I went back to feeding kibble for a while but after feeding raw it just didn't feel right....I felt I was short changing them somehow. Also Ted's ears definitely got
very gunky very quickly on kibble - even on good brands like BH and Healthy paws.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just been shopping 9 packs of food £8.50 that'll do 18 meals x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow Karen I would live to feed like this but my boy doesn't do raw! Your feeding regime sounds top notch, Wilf and Mable are lucky dogs


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Karen, my sisters lab will turn his nose up at a chicken wing. Won't Weller eat any of it? I appreciate you probably wouldnt want to mix but maybe fillet steak


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Every time I have tried him with anything raw he spits it out. chicken, Mince, steak.....
I would be so annoyed if I put all that effort into his dinner and he refused it. I know he would eat eventually if I put my foot down and had a stand off with him but really expected him to relish RAW, silly boy!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

amazingly Binky ate some raw lamb mince yesterday and then went back looking for more!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Weller  mine don't like liver but if I chop it up and put it with something else, they eat it but if I give it them on its own they try it but ten just let it fall out of their mouths xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Most impressive, but I never know how much to give of everything..

What do you do for your veggie mix??


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've gone down the DIY route now and instead of buying Natural Instinct I'm feeding a mix of raw chicken wings, meaty bones, tuna, fish skins (from our salmon fillets), left over dinner veg, tripe chunks, beef chunks and poultry necks. The last three in come in frozen chunks in 2kg bags by a company called Prize Choice which I buy at my local Partners Pets shop. The 2kg are only £3.99 each so overall this is a cheaper than NI. I loved NI but it was too expensive with 2 Poos. So very happy but my only issue is I keep forgetting to remember to defrost them! Can't say I'm a fan of tripe either, it really does stink !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine had the runs when I bought Prize Choice, I'm going to ask my butcher if he can get tripe straight from the animal as they butcher their own cattle ... Erm I think that will stink. I blitz different veg, carrots, cabbage, celery,ripe tomatoes, spinach, apples no pups ... You can use broccoli, cauliflower, squash, banana, citrus fruits in a food processor then do it again with a hand blender, add cold pressed oil, cottage cheese, eggs, yogurt and garlic. Then mix it with the minced carcass and leave some carcass meat on its own with no veg. I feed the same quantity as you would for NI x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ask your fish manger for scraps and pop it in the freezer, heads, skin etc x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are not mincing pups....that would just be too cruel

Seriously, thanks for the advice. I really want to get more into BARF DIY but
lack the confidence to get it right so will probably be back with more questions!!!

What is cold pressed oil.....sorry told ya I would have more questions...sorry I must sound so ignorant!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Also.....
Some of the things in your pictures will have more bone/meat than others ..how do you get the ratio of meat/bone correct or am I being too anal about it!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I use hemp oil, it's in the preparation and needs to be stored in the dark like yumega. But if your using that or they are getting oily fish then they probably don't need it. I know what you mean about confidence... It's just daring to start. I got the majority of info from Dr Ian Billinghursts books, the Barfworld site uses his work, join the Raw Feeding Uk Facebook page, lists stockists of raw food, shows what people are feeding, I think the founder of the page or at least a big contributor is Ann Ridiyard who wrote The Dogs Dinner, although I don't think she advocates veg, take a look its worth a browse x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I fed Max boiled brown rice, roasted chicken, broccoli, carrots, any left over veg from our own meals, this would make five days meals, to one of his daily meals I added 1 teaspoon of olive oil and a teaspoon of natural probiotic yoghurt. This gave him all his vitamin needs and calcium. He enjoyed this and it really settled his tummy. He is now on Natures Diet which he loves, his coat is glossy, his skin is supple, he has energy but is not manic and he is gaining weight and growing well. I don't believe kibble suits him. He also likes James Welbeloved pouches, which smell good enough for me to microwave and eat if I get home late!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have had problems galore with ticky tummys with Sami AND Carley!! I have now settled on roasted chicken mixed with Fromm kibble, brown rice and organic yogurt . . a bit of scrambled egg for breakfast, and add carrotts, tiny bits of apple at supper time. Their tummies have been settled with solid poos for 3 weeks now. We learned the HARD way they cannot handle any beef products, that was a disaster. You have to find what works for your poos, for me it was a long 6 months trial and error.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You' ve seen my poos poo Colin  I think if the poo is firm but easy to pass then the ratio is ok too firm then add more meat, you can feed any mince. I think a chicken wing s fairly balanced and those ribs had quite alot of meat on .... More than I ever get from Chinese takeaway x


----------

